# Upgrading to SSD in laptop



## maxima2k2 (Feb 27, 2007)

I purchased a Samsung 850 EVO SSD 500 gb to replace my current 5400 rpm 1 tb. While the current drive still inside the laptop, I attached the empty SSD to a sata connector and attached it though USB. I didn't format the drive using disk management. I used samsung data migration software v3, which was successful, but when I switch out the old drive, it booted showing the lenovo screen then it when to a black screen. I see the HDD activity light and the mouse cursor moves, but nothing else is showing. I take the drive out, put the 5400 rpm back in and cloned it with macrium reflect. Tried again and immediately showed the lenovo screen and automatic repair on the bottom, it says it can't preform a repair and tells me to shut down. Any advice on the disk management?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You did not explain the 3 pictures, as to what is going on. 
Boot into Setup (Bios) go to the Security tab, look for Secure Boot, it it is enabled, then change it to Disabled, or Setup Mode. If it is set to UEFI Bios, set it to Legacy. Be sure to change back after successfully booting. 
Put the SSD in laptop and attach the HDD as USB and boot to Macrium CD or USB boot drive/disc (If you haven't created a boot disc Macrium, try that)
Wipe the SSD of all partitions, Clone the USB HDD to the SSD.


----------



## maxima2k2 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have created an image using macrium reflect and the verification step was a success. Does this mean the image is 100% reliable and will be moved to the hard drive without any problems or errors? Sorry, I never used the verify option before. How does this step work?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

_Verify_ means that it checked it a second time to confirm that it is a good image. 
Create a Macrium boot media in the software and boot off of that, choose to Restore Image, Browse to your image and restore it to the SSD. 
If using a image keeps failing, then try a direct _clone_ from your HDD to the SSD.


----------



## maxima2k2 (Feb 27, 2007)

With my OEM drive in my laptop I perform an 'sfc /scannow' command in cmd and it found errors and fixed them after I ran it 3 separate times. I also read that one or two windows update corrupted the file system so I uninstalled those. I did a repair install and scanning again with 'sfc /scannow', it didn't find any errors. This is disk managment on my OEM hard disk is now after the repair (the 'E' drive is my external backup). Refer to post one for disk management with errors on it. I created an image with macrium after the repairs and HOPEFULLY the restore will be booting okay and normal on my new Samsung 850 EVO SSD 500gb.


----------



## djlakz (Sep 3, 2016)

following


----------

